# Batemans Bay 26/5



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

If anyone's keen for a fairly leisurely fish somewhere around Batemans on Saturday, me and Paffoh will be launching somewhere about 9-10am, probably Maloneys, and fishing for most of the day. There will a lecture delivered by Paff at around midday, entitled "Ooglies: how to fill your yak with em", complete with a live demonstration, every attendee gets a free Squidgy slick rig in the technicolour yawn pattern, be sure not to miss out! 

Also planning to have a dive from the yak if the swell/visibility are alright


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

"The art of catching Ooglies" by Derek Paffoh Steele

Chapter 1 - Snapper, throw em back!

Chapter 2 - Redfin, Inshore training on the feral population.

Chapter 3 - Slick Rigs are not just for Barra ( Ask Claire! )

Chapter 4 - Nitro rods, how to avoid crates and assorted misshaps.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

paffoh said:


> Chapter 4 - Nitro rods, how to avoid crates and assorted misshaps.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Dont worry Squidder, the foreword will be aimed at using rod holders at all times!

Just joking mate, taken me a few months to see the funny side of it, besides lemme catch all the Ooglies on Saturday and were even... Deal?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

please put your ooglie carcasses in the bin, I would hate to have to break my foot off in your ass :evil:

Good luck guys


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Paff,

I think that the guide to catching Ooglies could have a chapter or two written by Claire if our trip at Caseys was anything to go by!

Would love to join you guys but got my plans changed at the last minute by friends from Tassie who rang us a couple of days ago and said they wanted to "..pop over to the mainland for the weekend and catch up with us!!" (Can you believe that!!...catching the ferry over and driving up from Melbourne for the weekend)

So we will have long lost friends visiting for the weekend from Tassie - prolly a good thing cos I got a lot of research to complete for a potential career change in the near future.....so another weekend at home might not be too bad a thing.

Otherwise I would have been joining you guys......Hope you slay 'em....leave some Ooglies for Kim (Caught2).

Cheers,

Bart70


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Ag no man. every time you guys go down i have something on. I am really starting to get p... off with all this other "responsibilities and arangements" that intervine with my fishing opertunities.

Hope you guys catch a couple of nice ones. Looking forward to you report.


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

hey guys

Me and Alex are gonna be down Bendalong (just after Sussex Inlet) that weekend so I might see you guys there seeing as you're launching at a gentlemans hour 

If I see you at Maloneys i'll yell like a lunatic!!!

by the way Seabreeze looks forecast looks great


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm hoping to make it down there too about 9am (pending not too big a night tonight...). Looking forward to meeting a few AKFFers.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Paffoh - deal, you can catch all the ooglies, as long as you leave me all the crays :wink:

Dee - we'll look out for you mate, hope to see you there 

Itchy - it'd be great if you can make it, our launch time will probably be closer to 10 than 9, I need to go to Harbour Marine in Bateman's before we launch to buy a rubber....for my speargun :lol: If you have any squid jigs bring em along, there have been good reports of squid in close  

Fingers crossed the soft plastic surgeons (little leatherjackets) have left the area :roll:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Squidder said:


> Fingers crossed the soft plastic surgeons (little leatherjackets) have left the area :roll:


Jase. I'm expecting some mega Leatherjacket photos come Monday... :twisted:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Be careful what you wish for :twisted: :twisted:

Victory shall be mine!


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Sounds good Squidder, maybe a bit more of a sleep in then. I gather you guys launch from the far end?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

itchyant said:


> I gather you guys launch from the far end?


Yep, near the rocks at the point.

I'll PM you my mobile # now just in case :wink:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Yay, sounds like some decent fishing to be had by all.

Hope to see you guys tommorow, nice and early... NOT!


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Squidder, I'll see you guys in the morning.


----------

